
  The Switch From iPhone To Android, And Why Your First Impression Is Wrong  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/09/android-iphone-switch/
======
telemachos
I've never had an iPhone and recently bought an Eris. This article helps to
explain what happened when I showed it to a co-worker who is a long-time
iPhone user: he kept fumbling around, and I kept saying "Hit the home icon" or
"Hit the back icon."

I couldn't understand why he didn't pick up on this quicker, and he probably
thought the phone had a terrible UI. Since every review of every Android phone
revolves around the "How does it compare to the iPhone?" question, this
article should be required reading for reviewers _before_ they get a Droid
phone to play with.

